# Milus watch design



## Karim Labar (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Im thinking about buying myself a Milus watch, and am hesitating between two models. Would like to know what you guys think about them, as i don't know much about watches...
thanks in advance!

-Herios Triretrogade Seconds Skeleton
-Zetios Chronograph


----------



## jhamlin38 (Feb 10, 2007)

Milus is a very high quality watch with exquisite finish, proportion, unique modern design, that will surely be classic. virtually unparalleled in every aspect.
please post pics if you get one..


----------



## OHMS (Jan 26, 2008)

Very nice. Prefer the Zetios Chronograph though.


----------



## richard johnson (Apr 30, 2008)

Karim Labar said:


> Hi everyone,
> Im thinking about buying myself a Milus watch, and am hesitating between two models. Would like to know what you guys think about them, as i don't know much about watches...
> thanks in advance!
> 
> ...


Both are great watches.

The Herios Triretrograde seconds movement is a com¬plication movement that is easy to understand. Instead of the conven¬tional second-hand that counts 60 seconds, these exceptional timepieces feature a movement with three, twenty second counters that relay-chase one another. Milus watchmakers achieve an artistic way to measure the moment.

The Zetios Chrono is a distinctive timepiece with stopwatch function. Its a very masculine and traditional watch.


----------



## MikalNY (Oct 17, 2008)

Karim Labar said:


> Hi everyone,
> Im thinking about buying myself a Milus watch, and am hesitating between two models. Would like to know what you guys think about them, as i don't know much about watches...
> thanks in advance!
> 
> ...


Even i prefer Zatios Chronograph.


----------

